# 10,000 Year Old Rock Paintings Depicting Extraterrestrials & UFOs Discovered In India



## Vigilante

Our ancient world continues to become more mysterious by the day, as 10,000 year old rock paintings depicting possible extraterrestrials and UFOs have been found in Chhattisgarh, India. These can be added to the long list of mysterious and unexplained ancient art that seems to lend to the belief that our ancient world and the people who lived at that time had contact with beings that did not originate from this planet.

 According to archaeologist JR Bhagat, these paintings depict extraterrestrials. The Chhattisgarh state department of archaeology and culture is planning to seek the help of NASA and ISRO for research regarding the paintings.

*The findings suggest that humans in prehistoric times may have seen or imagined beings from other planets which still create curiosity among people and researchers. Extensive research is needed for further findings. Chhattisgarh presently doesnt have any such expert who could give clarity on the subject. **The paintings are done in natural colours that have hardly faded despite the years. The strangely carved figures are seen holding weapon-like objects and do not have clear features. The nose and mouth are missing, and in a few pictures they are even shown wearing spacesuits. We cant refuse the possibility of imagination by prehistoric men but humans usually fancy such things. - *JR Bhagat (source)
 According to the times of India:

*There are several beliefs among locals in these villages. While few worship the paintings, others narrate stories they have heard from ancestors about rohela people -the small sized ones -who used to land from the sky in a round shaped flying object and take away one or two persons in the  village who never returned. *(source)

 Antiquity is filled with stories of beings, materials and flying objects that, according to modern day thinking, should not have existed. For anybody who has studied ancient mythology, they would know that a large amount of evidence exists today to turn those mythical stories, (as we interpret them) into stories of a possible ancient reality. To see more examples of that, please click HERE. 

 Here are some of the pictures that were found:
















10,000 Year Old Rock Paintings Depicting Extraterrestrials & UFOs Discovered In India | Collective-Evolution


----------



## Gracie

Fascinating!


----------



## MikeK

I watched a tv program about this called, _Ancient Aliens._  It was interesting and provocative.  I'd hoped there would be more research into these paintings and carvings but so far there is nothing new.  

My mind isn't closed to the possibility of Earth having been visited in the distant past by highly advanced beings.  Such phenomena as Stonehenge and pyramid structures constructed with huge stones which are cut and fitted with a level of precision difficult to achieve even with today's most advanced industrial technology is tantalizing.  So far as I'm aware, no one has suggested how these things were accomplished with primitive tools.


----------



## Care4all

It's probably ''us'', from the future.

Time travelers.  imo


----------



## shart_attack

In India: home of Jainism&#8212;whose swastika the Third Reich reversed to suit its own terrifyingly brutal ends&#8212;and host to hundreds of explorations in the 1930s by the Third Reich's inner circle for the superbeings dubbed "the Vril" by the evil Madame Blavatsky in an attempt by the Nazis to prove the myth of the "Aryan" race.

Hardly a shock to me at all that we're reading about traces of these paintings there.

_Demons_ are extraterrestrials, too, in case you didn't already know.


----------



## Ringel05




----------



## Mr. H.

Care4all said:


> It's probably ''us'', from the future.
> 
> Time travelers.  imo


----------



## Marianne

MikeK said:


> I watched a tv program about this called, _Ancient Aliens._  It was interesting and provocative.  I'd hoped there would be more research into these paintings and carvings but so far there is nothing new.
> 
> My mind isn't closed to the possibility of Earth having been visited in the distant past by highly advanced beings.  Such phenomena as Stonehenge and pyramid structures constructed with huge stones which are cut and fitted with a level of precision difficult to achieve even with today's most advanced industrial technology is tantalizing.  So far as I'm aware, no one has suggested how these things were accomplished with primitive tools.



Bible is clear that God created other beings not just humans. For me it's stupid and arrogant to think that there is nobody else out there, of course there is. If they are a much older society then their tech will beat ours making space travel long distance possible.


----------



## Marianne

MikeK said:


> I watched a tv program about this called, _Ancient Aliens._  It was interesting and provocative.  I'd hoped there would be more research into these paintings and carvings but so far there is nothing new.
> 
> My mind isn't closed to the possibility of Earth having been visited in the distant past by highly advanced beings.  Such phenomena as Stonehenge and pyramid structures constructed with huge stones which are cut and fitted with a level of precision difficult to achieve even with today's most advanced industrial technology is tantalizing.  So far as I'm aware, no one has suggested how these things were accomplished with primitive tools.



I watch it too! I like Giorgios  Tsoukalos' hair, it's all poofy.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Vigilante said:


> Our ancient world continues to become more mysterious by the day, as 10,000 year old rock paintings depicting possible extraterrestrials and UFOs have been found in Chhattisgarh, India. These can be added to the long list of mysterious and unexplained ancient art that seems to lend to the belief that our ancient world and the people who lived at that time had contact with beings that did not originate from this planet.
> 
> According to archaeologist JR Bhagat, these paintings depict extraterrestrials. The Chhattisgarh state department of archaeology and culture is planning to seek the help of NASA and ISRO for research regarding the paintings.
> 
> *The findings suggest that humans in prehistoric times may have seen or imagined beings from other planets which still create curiosity among people and researchers. Extensive research is needed for further findings. Chhattisgarh presently doesnt have any such expert who could give clarity on the subject. The paintings are done in natural colours that have hardly faded despite the years. The strangely carved figures are seen holding weapon-like objects and do not have clear features. The nose and mouth are missing, and in a few pictures they are even shown wearing spacesuits. We cant refuse the possibility of imagination by prehistoric men but humans usually fancy such things. - *JR Bhagat (source)
> According to the times of India:
> 
> *There are several beliefs among locals in these villages. While few worship the paintings, others narrate stories they have heard from ancestors about rohela people -the small sized ones -who used to land from the sky in a round shaped flying object and take away one or two persons in the  village who never returned. *(source)
> 
> Antiquity is filled with stories of beings, materials and flying objects that, according to modern day thinking, should not have existed. For anybody who has studied ancient mythology, they would know that a large amount of evidence exists today to turn those mythical stories, (as we interpret them) into stories of a possible ancient reality. To see more examples of that, please click HERE.
> 
> Here are some of the pictures that were found:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10,000 Year Old Rock Paintings Depicting Extraterrestrials & UFOs Discovered In India | Collective-Evolution


Well .. I figure I could create that graffiti at about 6 years old, either that or I'd be a "not overly" bright adult.
It could be a particularly old and magnificent joke as far as I'm concerned.....


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Vigilante said:


> Our ancient world continues to become more mysterious by the day, as 10,000 year old rock paintings depicting possible extraterrestrials and UFOs have been found in Chhattisgarh, India. These can be added to the long list of mysterious and unexplained ancient art that seems to lend to the belief that our ancient world and the people who lived at that time had contact with beings that did not originate from this planet.
> 
> According to archaeologist JR Bhagat, these paintings depict extraterrestrials. The Chhattisgarh state department of archaeology and culture is planning to seek the help of NASA and ISRO for research regarding the paintings.
> 
> *The findings suggest that humans in prehistoric times may have seen or imagined beings from other planets which still create curiosity among people and researchers. Extensive research is needed for further findings. Chhattisgarh presently doesnt have any such expert who could give clarity on the subject. **The paintings are done in natural colours that have hardly faded despite the years. The strangely carved figures are seen holding weapon-like objects and do not have clear features. The nose and mouth are missing, and in a few pictures they are even shown wearing spacesuits. We cant refuse the possibility of imagination by prehistoric men but humans usually fancy such things. - *JR Bhagat (source)
> According to the times of India:
> 
> *There are several beliefs among locals in these villages. While few worship the paintings, others narrate stories they have heard from ancestors about rohela people -the small sized ones -who used to land from the sky in a round shaped flying object and take away one or two persons in the  village who never returned. *(source)
> 
> Antiquity is filled with stories of beings, materials and flying objects that, according to modern day thinking, should not have existed. For anybody who has studied ancient mythology, they would know that a large amount of evidence exists today to turn those mythical stories, (as we interpret them) into stories of a possible ancient reality. To see more examples of that, please click HERE.
> 
> Here are some of the pictures that were found:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10,000 Year Old Rock Paintings Depicting Extraterrestrials & UFOs Discovered In India | Collective-Evolution



Well that answers that then. (rolls eyes)

Smudge. Another smudge. Crudely drawn human.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Worth mentioning how humans have been painted has evolved over time. Further back you go, less human-looking they are.


----------



## Sunni Man

MikeK said:


> Such phenomena as Stonehenge and pyramid structures constructed with huge stones which are cut and fitted with *a level of precision difficult to achieve even with today's most advanced industrial technology* is tantalizing.


Every time I hear someone repeat that old canard my blood pressure goes up 10 points.

I worked in heavy industry as a mechanical engineer for most of my adult life. And I can assure you that we have the tools, techniques, and heavy equipment, to easily cut the stones and erect stonehenge or build the pyramids, with the same precision as the ancients.    .....


----------



## jon_berzerk

* rohela people -the small sized ones*

 "mountain of the Little People" what is now spirit mound state park 

was said to have very dangerous little people 

according to the journals of  Lewis during the Lewis and Clark expedition 

 the Sioux told him 

they were small people about 18 inches high with very large heads 

it was reported that they had very sharp arrows that could kill you from great distances 

the Lakota that lived near by say they had a war with them with 350 warriors 

they claimed that they were nearly wiped out and the survivors remained crippled for life 

the Lakota said this happened about 250 years a go


----------



## jon_berzerk

Sunni Man said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such phenomena as Stonehenge and pyramid structures constructed with huge stones which are cut and fitted with *a level of precision difficult to achieve even with today's most advanced industrial technology* is tantalizing.
> 
> 
> 
> Every time I hear someone repeat that old canard my blood pressure goes up 10 points.
> 
> I worked in heavy industry as a mechanical engineer for most of my adult life. And I can assure you that we have the tools, techniques, and heavy equipment, to easily cut the stones and erect stonehenge or build the pyramids, with the same precision as the ancients.    .....
Click to expand...


in a fraction of the time


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Delta4Embassy said:


> Worth mentioning how humans have been painted has evolved over time. Further back you go, less human-looking they are.



You should stick to stuff you know






The Cave Art Paintings of the Lascaux Cave

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## Indofred

Has anyone considered the ancient Indian cave painters were just really little kids, and these are just badly drawn humans.
When my daughter was small, we found her drawing pictures of people on a wall that  looked a lot like these "aliens".


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Sunni Man said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such phenomena as Stonehenge and pyramid structures constructed with huge stones which are cut and fitted with *a level of precision difficult to achieve even with today's most advanced industrial technology* is tantalizing.
> 
> 
> 
> Every time I hear someone repeat that old canard my blood pressure goes up 10 points.
> 
> I worked in heavy industry as a mechanical engineer for most of my adult life. And I can assure you that we have the tools, techniques, and heavy equipment, to easily cut the stones and erect stonehenge or build the pyramids, with the same precision as the ancients.    .....
Click to expand...


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

Marianne said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched a tv program about this called, _Ancient Aliens._  It was interesting and provocative.  I'd hoped there would be more research into these paintings and carvings but so far there is nothing new.
> 
> My mind isn't closed to the possibility of Earth having been visited in the distant past by highly advanced beings.  Such phenomena as Stonehenge and pyramid structures constructed with huge stones which are cut and fitted with a level of precision difficult to achieve even with today's most advanced industrial technology is tantalizing.  So far as I'm aware, no one has suggested how these things were accomplished with primitive tools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watch it too! I like Giorgios  Tsoukalos' hair, it's all poofy.
Click to expand...


Dude he's like, my favorite guy on that show ^_^

And he remains so enthusiastic despite all the people hatin' on his questions and theories, and his crazy awesome hair.

And all the Internet memes.   

But Ancient Aliens rocks.  It is indeed very thought provoking, and they include a lot of material that I have always Naturally been drawn to.  That show makes me think of a collection of black books I have called "Mysteries of the Unknown" that I used to read alot as a kid, which covered academic research into all sorts of interesting "occult" subjects.​


----------



## Rank Your Leader

Care4all said:


> It's probably ''us'', from the future.
> 
> Time travelers.  imo




Ditto. What if the future civilization of Earth (let us say people from 30th Century) discovers the Time Traveling and decided to go back at the ancient times in order for them to teach early civilizations.. Who's with me?


----------

